# Chefs choice Asian 316



## AlisonSF (May 29, 2020)

I ordered the Chef Choice 1520 sharpener as I have mostly European knifes. They sent me model 316 for Asian knifes. Please can I just go ahead and use 316 on my European knifes? Thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can. The result will be a more acute edge angle. Whether your European knives will satisfactorily hold that edge is for you to determine. You may find you have to sharpen more often. These systems are aggressive about removing metal so life of the blade may decrease.


----------

